# Likelihood of successful hunt on Flat Tub WMA without scouting



## Jjxx101 (Oct 4, 2015)

I have this week off work and since I can't hunt on base or grand bay during the week I was thinking about heading out to flat tub. 

This presents two problems though that I'd like to see if someone can answer. a) do I even stand a chance heading out there without any previous scouting b) how practical is it to hunt from the ground with no blind? 

Since hunting base provides me with pre determined stands already set up I haven't had to do any major scouting or buy my own stand in my first year. Thanks for the help and advice in advance.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't know anything about Flat Tub but I look at the wma map and Google Earth before I step foot on any land and have killed or seen deer without scouting the area


----------



## sStealth (Oct 5, 2015)

I've hunted out there a couple times while I was in school. Not the easiest place to hunt, but there are deer there. I passed on a couple small bucks and shot and missed a big 8pt while hunting from the ground. Find a patch of oaks dropping acorns and you will see deer. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Jjxx101 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys been looking at maps all day today and I think I have a nice spot picked out. Just have to wait and see how it works out. Plan on going out probably Wednesday morning and all of Thursday.


----------



## kingfish (Oct 6, 2015)

Many years ago, well before the internet, a group of buddies and I decided to saddle up and go bow hunt Dixon Memorial.  When we got there, we picked a road and drove until we saw lots of tracks crossing and no sign of other hunters and dropped a hunter off to go scout.  All three of us saw deer the whole weekend and killed 2.  I think we just managed to get in between them where they were moving.  Good luck


----------



## antharper (Oct 7, 2015)

If it's not to late , try on the south side of hwy 107  just a small part of the wma but a pretty good area near the south property line , I use to live a mile from there before it was a wma and have hunted all of it another good area may be on the left side of flat tub rd , good luck !


----------



## Jjxx101 (Oct 8, 2015)

antharper said:


> If it's not to late , try on the south side of hwy 107  just a small part of the wma but a pretty good area near the south property line , I use to live a mile from there before it was a wma and have hunted all of it another good area may be on the left side of flat tub rd , good luck !



Thanks for the advice! Unfortunately I didn't see it till I'd already sat down in a spot on the east end of the WMA. For not having a blind or a tree stand it was a pretty CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored good spot and I actually had a 4 point deer come within 10 feet of me. Only problem is he didn't come up the lane I was expecting deer to come from him and I spooked him when drawing on him. I swear he was so close he could hear me pulling the string on the bow because he wasn't even looking in my directing before he looked at me, snorted and high tailed it out of there. If I make it out there another day I'll try some of the spots you suggested. In the mean time that makes 3 missed opportunities for me this year.


----------

